# FH 7 als AI speichern



## I-Face (27. Mai 2003)

Hi,

ich suche ein Tool/Skipt um Freehand-Datein im AI-Format zuspeichern ähnlich der Stapelverarbeitung in Photoshop. Knapp 3000 FH7-Datein von Hand zu öffnen und wieder zu speichern ist mir etwas zu umständlich 

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Mai 2003)

Erm, ja...

Momentan sehe ich nur die Möglichkeit die Import Funktion, bzw. "Datei öffnen" von AI in Betracht, den Ilustrator öffnet ja Freehand 7 Dateien...


----------



## I-Face (28. Mai 2003)

hmm nö, nee?
das ist eigentlich der Weg den ich vermeiden wollte. Oder ich stelle nen paar ABM-Kräfte ein, aber ich glaub, die würden nach einem Tag eh die Kriese kriegen... übel, übel


----------



## swampdragon (30. Mai 2003)

*mal nur so eine Idee*

Bei Massenverarbeitung verwenden wir in meiner Firma zum Teil ein Programm das heißt MacroX.

Das Programm kostet 20 Euro und simuliert Mausklicks und Tastenkombinationen (....und für Fortgeschrittene einiges mehr)unter Windows.

Du machst es ihm vor und er führt es sooft aus wie Du vorgibst oder bis ein Fehler auftritt.

Anstatt igentwelche ABM´ler in den Wahnsinn zu treiben läßt Du einfach den Comuter eine Nacht lang laufen.

Braucht sicherlich ein paar Stunden Einarbeitungszeit, die Befehlspalette ist aber recht einfach und schnell zu begreifen.

Du kannst auch von einem Programm in ein Anderes schalten, also simultan zwei Programme mit einem Makro ansteuern.

Damit haben wir schon Probleme gelöst die uns sonst Wochen an stupider Arbeitszeit gekostet hätten.

Setzt allerdings Windows voraus.


----------

